# excel rechnet nicht



## peter panther (15. September 2003)

Hallo, habe ein dringendes Problem. Mein Excel rechnet plötzlich nicht mehr. Als ich heute morgen mein Excel startete, berechnet mein Excel nicht mehr automatisch die Änderungen. Wenn ich eine Zahl verändere muß ich den Summenwert von Hand aktualisieren.
Ist das irgendeine Einstellung, die ich aus Versehen verstellt habe.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Marc


----------



## Leola13 (15. September 2003)

Hai,


Extras   Optionen   Berechnung    Häckchen bei Automatisch


Ciao


----------

